# commande ps



## philalpha (6 Avril 2008)

J'ai essayé d'utiliser la commande ps -aux et le système me refuse l'option u.
D'autre part quand j'utilise la commande ps -ax il m'affiche ??? à la colonne TTY.

Quelqu'un peut il me dire comment afficher les possesseurs des process ?
quels sont les travaux normaux et ceux qui pourrait être troyens.

Merci


----------



## ericb2 (6 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Il y a pas pas mal de choses dans ta question, et je vais essayer de te répondre, mais d'autres complèteront ou me corrigeront en cas d'erreur.

Tout d'abord, ps aux marche parfaitement bien ici. Bizarre ...

Ensuite, je pense que ps n'est pas la bonne commande pour obtenir des informations probantes. Certains rootkits cachant les process en cours d'exécution.

Pour ce qui est des TTY, certains processus ne sont simplement pas attachés à une console. 

Enfin, si tu veux plus d'infos, lsof est toujours plus bavard, et sauf erreur de ma part, plus difficile à tromper que ps.

HTH


----------

